# Speaking of bad food - Filet O Fish



## Bonzi (May 11, 2016)

I just ate a re-heated 3 day old filet o fish.

I wonder if I will pay.....


----------



## martybegan (May 11, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> I just ate a re-heated 3 day old filet o fish.
> 
> I wonder if I will pay.....





Bonzi said:


> I just ate a re-heated 3 day old filet o fish.
> 
> I wonder if I will pay.....



that's the type of thing that can result in everything wanting to leave your digestive system, and said things not caring which way they exit.


----------



## Bonzi (May 11, 2016)

so far so good, I ate it about an hour or so ago....


----------



## martybegan (May 11, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> so far so good, I ate it about an hour or so ago....



The "spoiled" window for food rejection is usually in the first hour. Now you get to sweat out the 12-36 hr window for good old fashioned food poisoning. 

Have fun!


----------



## Bonzi (May 11, 2016)

martybegan said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > so far so good, I ate it about an hour or so ago....
> ...



it was refrigerated, so, we'll see..... I'm thinking I have a pretty good stomach and will get past this...


----------



## Camp (May 11, 2016)

What is a filet o fish. Is it different than a plain filleted fish? Is it a brand name?


----------



## Bonzi (May 11, 2016)

Camp said:


> What is a filet o fish. Is it different than a plain filleted fish? Is it a brand name?



I'm sorry to say it's McDonald's food.  Hey, Bill Clinton ate at McDonald's!


----------



## martybegan (May 11, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...



Remember this statement when you are talking on the large white telephone to a guy named Ralph.


----------



## Camp (May 11, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > What is a filet o fish. Is it different than a plain filleted fish? Is it a brand name?
> ...


Oh. we used to take the kids there to play in the inside playground on rainy days. I had one of those fish sandwiches. It was like a big fish stick on a hamburger bun. It was OK for a cheap sandwich. I've had worse.


----------



## Bonzi (May 11, 2016)

My stomach is a little off but not bad.
I actually prefer the Big Macs.  I only allow myself to eat those occasionally, but have had 2 this month


----------



## Sunni Man (May 11, 2016)

The filet-o-fish is the only sandwich item I buy from McDonald's.

They taste pretty good and never made me sick.   .....


----------



## Camp (May 11, 2016)

Sunni Man said:


> The filet-o-fish is the only sandwich item I buy from McDonald's.
> 
> They taste pretty good and never made me sick.   .....


What kind of fish do you guess it is? Pollock? Heck, with all that sauce it could be catfish.


----------



## Bonzi (May 11, 2016)

I have no idea, I will have to look it up.
I always assumed it was flounder....


----------



## Sunni Man (May 11, 2016)

Camp said:


> What kind of fish do you guess it is? Pollock? Heck, with all that sauce it could be catfish.


A few years ago I was watching one of those 'Deadliest Catch' type of shows on TV.

This episode was about a huge fish processing ship out on the ocean. The fishing trawlers would catch the fish and take their load to the processing ship. It was basically a floating factory with assembly lines. Where dozens of workers would clean the fish, package the fish, and then put them into a refrigerated area of ship to be flash frozen.

One guy was asked about what kind of fish it was, and he replied "Pollock", and then went on to say that if you had ever had a Filet-o-Fish from McDonald's, it came from this ship.   ......


----------



## Iceweasel (May 11, 2016)

Y'all eat meat glue sandwiches?

http://nutritionfacts.org/2015/04/16/what-is-meat-glue/
The so-called “meat glue enzyme” transglutaminase is used by the meat industry to add value to meat by gluing together smaller scraps into a larger chunk. And it’s not just used to make fake steak—the American Meat Institute estimates that it’s used in about “eight million pounds of meat every year in the United States.” 

Transglutaminase can be used to cross-link pieces of any type of meat, fish, or meat product, and hence can be used to produce large chunks of virtually intact looking meat or fish out of small meat or fish cuttings. When researchers actually tested for transglutaminase in 20 samples of meat from the supermarket, they found meat glue in only two of the samples—in a sample of salmon and a sample of turkey (See *Is Meat Glue Safe?*)

Where does meat glue come from? For decades, the sole commercial source of transglutaminase was from the livers of guinea pigs. Now it can be sourced much cheaper. However, the future of meat glue remains uncertain because of “communication difficulties.”


----------



## HaShev (May 11, 2016)

Oh great, sanitation is not exactly their strong points on those boats and fish markets.  Be better off processing the fish in the McDonalds Bathrooms, at least save the middle man.


----------



## Bonzi (May 11, 2016)

well it was either the 3 day old filet o fish, the 1 day old Chick Fil A salad or the roast....


----------



## irosie91 (May 11, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> I have no idea, I will have to look it up.
> I always assumed it was flounder....



both flounder and Pollock are  "white"  fishies-------all the same to me


----------



## Moonglow (May 11, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> well it was either the 3 day old filet o fish, the 1 day old Chick Fil A salad or the roast....


Eating off the cuff?


----------



## Yousaidwhat (May 11, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> I just ate a re-heated 3 day old filet o fish.
> 
> I wonder if I will pay.....


IMHO?

Yes you will.

Happy trails. Might want to get a stick to bite down on.


----------



## Yousaidwhat (May 11, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...


You'll get to pass something!


----------



## Yousaidwhat (May 11, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> My stomach is a little off but not bad.
> I actually prefer the Big Macs.  I only allow myself to eat those occasionally, but have had 2 this month


Should have pitched it and ate the little debbie oatmeal cremes.


----------



## Bonzi (May 11, 2016)

Yousaidwhat said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > My stomach is a little off but not bad.
> ...



oh they are long gone.
I'm eating bread with butter cream icing now....


----------



## Yousaidwhat (May 11, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> Yousaidwhat said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...


Sweet.


----------



## Muhammed (May 11, 2016)

Camp said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > The filet-o-fish is the only sandwich item I buy from McDonald's.
> ...


It's Pollock.


----------



## Paulie (May 14, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > I have no idea, I will have to look it up.
> ...


All else being equal yeah. But flounder is a more expensive fish and would never be what a mass producing conglomerate like McDonald's would be offering.


----------



## irosie91 (May 14, 2016)

Paulie said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...



ok----so?


----------



## amrchaos (May 22, 2016)

Filet o fish as in McDonalds?

Their food does not spoil due to a lack of moisture.  The real question is were you able to chew it?

A little brav, but you should survive.


----------



## Bonzi (May 22, 2016)

Yeah, no issues - I really have to struggle to stay away from fast food.
My husband and I are terrible cooks - and restaurant food is no better  - too much salt used!

If I want healthy bland food easier to make it myself - so, I have salads often out of guilt...


----------



## boedicca (May 22, 2016)

Just don't leave McNuggets sitting on the kitchen counter for a few days....they melt into goo.


----------

